# Is this the correct lid for a Jumbo Peanut butter?



## morbious_fod (Sep 9, 2007)

I finally found a Jumbo Peanut Butter jar that wasn't at least twenty five bucks. I grabbed it for my kitchen display; however, I have one question. Is this lid the proper lid for this jar?


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 9, 2007)

And now the lid, which is a two piece aluminum glass presto.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice jar. Had I known you were hunting one, I'd have sold you a few quite cheap...

 Or took ya to dig one or two perhaps. 

 Not the correct lid, BTW.
 They had tin lids with an elephant painted upon it...and they were quite colorful.
 Lids bring more than the jars these days.


----------



## madman (Sep 9, 2007)

hey joseph nice jar,  the lid is for a presto canning jar, by the way any one have one of these lids they want to sell ineed one for a presto i just dug mike


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 9, 2007)

here's the more recent lid...


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 9, 2007)

here's a later lid and I'm still hunting for the older one...


----------



## madman (Sep 9, 2007)

hey charlie yea at the peanut butter dump! name the date mike


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 9, 2007)

found one: believe this is the earliest lid Jumbo used.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 9, 2007)

LOL MIKE...yep...at the peanut butter dump...
 Possibly weekend after next I'll have time off and can go diggin'.......


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 9, 2007)

I had a feeling that that wasn't the correct lid. Looks good all the same, well for display anyway.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 9, 2007)

JOE....ya can always sell it to Mike for what ya paid for the jar...[]

 Good talking withya last weekend in Kport...Ya buy anything else ? besides the Layman's...?


----------



## madman (Sep 9, 2007)

hey joe id through a zinc lid on that jumbo and ill take the presto lid lol hey charlie got any presto lids? mike


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 9, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  whiskeyman
> 
> JOE....ya can always sell it to Mike for what ya paid for the jar...[]
> 
> Good talking withya last weekend in Kport...Ya buy anything else ? besides the Layman's...?


 
 I also got that Kingsport coke from '63, other than that no. I'm beginning to think Kingsport has been picked clean. 

 I would sell it to Mike but then I would have to find another one for my display and it's just so purty. []

 Wait, it was just last weekend when we talked? Where did my week go. LOL!


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 9, 2007)

MIKE...I may have a glass Presto insert, but no good bands...Dug a few but they were bent &/or corroded.


----------



## idigjars (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice jar no matter what.  GREAT pics and information for folks to see pics of the Jumbo lids.  Never seen that earliest lid before.  Thank you for sharing.  Paul - idigjars


----------

